# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  القضاء الادارى فى حكم تاريخى:الغاء امتحان جميع المواد واعتبار الطالب راسبا .....

## د.شيماء عطاالله

القضاء الادارى فى حكم تاريخى:الغاء امتحان جميع المواد واعتبار الطالب راسبا فى حالتى التسريب والغش


فى حكم تاريخى من نوعه، اكدت محكمة القضاء الادارى بالاسكندرية الدائرة الاولى بالبحيرة برئاسة المستشار الدكتور محمد عبد الوهاب خفاجى نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة على الغاء امتحان جميع المواد واعتبار الطالب راسبا عاما كاملا لكل من يقوم او يشارك باية وسيلة الكترونية او هاتفية فى تسريب الامتحان بقصد الغش او محاولة الغش .

وقالت المحكمة فى حكمها انه لا يجوز ان تتراجع الدولة عن وضع التعليم على راس اجندتها كمدخل للتنمية الوطنية واكدت على ان الدولة ملزمة بالهيمنة على عناصر التعليم الرئيسية ولا يجوز ان يكون موقفها منه سلبيا او متراجعا او محدودا ولا يجوز ان تنفصل البرامج التعليمية عن اهدافها ولا تنعزل عن بيئتها ولا يكون استيعابها لحقائق العصر قاصرا بل يتعين ان تمد بصرها الى ماوراء الحدود الاقليمية اتصالا بالاخرين وتلقيا عنهم ايغالا فى مظاهر تقدمهم .

ووصفت المحكمة تسريب الامتحانات والغش الجماعى بانها كارثة تربوية واخلاقية وتعليمية بسبب الفشل الذى اصاب دور المعلم وادارة المدرسة والطلاب واولياء الامور ونبهت المحكمة الى ان منظومة التعليم فى مصر فى خطر جلل يستلزم استنهاض همم الاجهزة التعليمية والتنفيذية والتربوية لتغيير النظام التعليمى واتباع الطرق الحديثة غير التقليدية لوضع الامتحانات لتبتعد عن التلقين وتقديم المناهج بما يناسب روح العصر .

وقضت المحكمة برئاسة المستشار الدكتور محمد عبد الوهاب خفاجى نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة وعضوية المستشارين محمد حراز وخالد شحاته نائبى رئيس مجلس الدولة بتأييد قرار الجهة الادارية فيما تضمنه من الغاء جميع مواد امتحان العديد من الطلاب بالصف الثالث الثانوى بالبحيرة فى العام الدراسى 2014/2015 لقيامهم بتسريب الامتحان والغش الجماعى فى مادة اللغة الانجليزية واعتبارهم راسبين فى ذلك العام فى جميع المواد والزمتهم المصروفات .

وترجع وقائع القضية الى قيام احد الطلاب حينما تم توزيع اوراق الاسئلة فى مادة اللغة الانجليزية باللجنة بالقائها من نافذة اللجنة ليتلقاها زميله فى حوش مركز الشباب المجاور للمدرسة وبعد نصف ساعة دخل الاخير ومعه ورقة الاسئلة عدة نسخ ومجابا عليها لتسليمها لزملائه الاخرين وعندما تم اكتشاف امرهم قاموا بالاتصال باولياء امورهم الذين ابلغوا الشرطة بالواقعة بالمحضر رقم 3244 لسنة 2015 ادارى المحمودية لارهاب رئيس اللجنة , ثم احيل الموضوع الى التحقيق وانتهت الجهة الادارية الى الغاء جميع مواد الامتحانات للطلاب واعتبارهم راسبين .

وانتهت المحكمة الى ان القرار المطعون فيه بالغاء امتحان جميع المواد لهؤلاء الطلاب واعتبارهم راسبين فى العام الدراسى 2014/2015 لقيامهم بتسريب الامتحان والغش الجماعى قد صدر صحيحا ومتفقا لحكم القانون وقائما على سببه المبرر له .



المصدر
http://hasrynews.com/

----------

